# testeo de circuito cartucho de tinta hp 27



## jj (May 9, 2008)

Hola a todos


Deseo saber como se testea el circuito del cartucho hp 27 para  salir de dudas si esta malo,
he visto alguna forma para otros cartuchos hp pero el circuito es diferente al hp27

Atte,

jj[/img]


----------



## MaMu (May 12, 2008)

jj dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> Deseo saber como se testea el circuito del cartucho hp 27 para  salir de dudas si esta malo,
> ...



Es original o es un reciclado? Ojo al piojo, en los cartuchos reciclados algunos contactos ni los ponen.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (May 12, 2008)

No tengo idea del diagrama del cartucho..pero con un tester vas a poder probrlo aproximadamente..Proba los terminales entre si..Y fijate q ninguno tenga una resistencia mayor a 1KOhm..la mayoria dejan de funcionar con esa resistencia..
Proba eso y fijate..si alguno tiene una resistencia muy alta..ya sabes..



Un saludo!


----------

